# Nestle Purina buys Zukes



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

NestlÃ© Purina Buys Treat Manufacturer Zukeâ€™s

So disappointing :/


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've never used those treats for my dogs, but I've heard that they are very good.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow! I don't know how to respond to this news! I purchased two bags two months ago of Zukes, Molly loves these treats. I don't know if I should continue to buy them now or wait it out and see what happens?


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

I personally will stay away because I don't trust Purina to keep the quality the same.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

leaveittoweaver said:


> I personally will stay away because I don't trust Purina to keep the quality the same.


If you have used this product in the past & been happy with it, why not wait to see what, if anything, they actually do with it?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i buy Zuke's. i'll do some research and if nothing has changed i'll
continue to buy but with caution.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you can wait and see if anything changes but that doesn't mean
you should continue to buy them.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

SubMariner said:


> If you have used this product in the past & been happy with it, why not wait to see what, if anything, they actually do with it?


That's not the only reason I would stay away from them. I don't really want Purina getting my dime. That's how I personally feel about it. If others want to use the product despite them selling out to Purina that is their decision, and I don't think there's anything wrong with that. For my animals, I'll stay away though.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

leaveittoweaver said:


> That's not the only reason I would stay away from them. I don't really want Purina getting my dime. That's how I personally feel about it. If others want to use the product despite them selling out to Purina that is their decision, and I don't think there's anything wrong with that. For my animals, I'll stay away though.


Does that mean that you do not use* ANY *products that are manufactured by Nestle?


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Teaghan is such a treat diva, she spits Zukes out, (no matter who makes them) LOL

She is okay with Yummy Chummies, but her "do back flips "treats are homemade buffalo brownies. I just finished making a batch.
-1lb bison (or you could use elk, antelope, venison, or any low fat meat. Hamburger does NOT work well)
-2 cups gluten free flour
-1/8th tsp garlic powder 
Back at 300 degrees for 25-30 minutes



Matsuro said:


> Wow! I don't know how to respond to this news! I purchased two bags two months ago of Zukes, Molly loves these treats. I don't know if I should continue to buy them now or wait it out and see what happens?


----------

